#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook email tracking (with a lot of help from Excel)

## evanzo

I'm in sales, so getting customers to reply to emails can be an issue. Out of frustration, I worked up VBA in both Outlook at Excel to keep track of emails with no replies, and to focus on them when they do get replies. Excel is used as a database of the emails and their status (I might have been able to do this entirely in Outlook, with collections or the dictionary (right?) but I'm not that strong, and I use customized spreadsheets for work, and I am doing some integration with this and those spreadsheets, e.g. when a tracked email arrives, I can click from there into another spreadsheet and see this customer's projects/quotes pre-sorted and  filtered.... so relying on Excel for the grunt work was easier for me).

That's maybe more info than you need. I wanted to see if anyone would like to see this and/or collaborate on improving it. I have a couple minor issues that I think are related to the connection between Excel and Outlook. I think I need to convert from late- to early-binding, for one thing. It is working; it does show me who hasn't replied, and it does identify replies to the tracked emails. But I think it could be a little faster and without errors (it does throw an error every so often, that is related to the Outlook-workbook connection). 

The spreadsheet is doing this behind the scenes but does act as a side-bar spreadsheet, to allow me to focus on a particular customer. For a selected email, it displays their name, company name, their photo from Outlook (that was fun!) and buttons to quickly pull up the contact card, their Linkedin and Facebook pages, as well as texting my phone with their phone numbers (this latter part just makes it easier for me to call them, as I use my cell phone for work calls). 

I am assuming many people would be interested in this (making sure you get replies to your emails), but before I throw up all the code I wanted to check for interest.

----------


## evanzo

I did get this working, but it's pretty involved and interwoven with some other Outlook/Excel integration. If you want to learn more, send me a private message and i can explain it and I can send the code (it will just take some time to sort out the procedures specific to this -- I've got 2400 lines just on the Outlook side, but maybe only a 3rd of that is for the email reply tracking).

----------


## eldia

Hi evanzo, 
I am looking to track if there are replies to emails I send (which I will move to a subfolder). If the recipient has not given me a reply, I would also like to send them a reminder email after a few days. Your VBA seems like it would do the trick, would you be able to share the code with me?

----------

